# hit list?



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

i know fishing season is right around the corner so whats every1s hit list for this season


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

?


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

wht r u planning on catching this season


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

whatever bites!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

PB red > 36 "
Decent size king
Actually landing a SC Tarpon

after that who knows


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

20 + lb king from the pier.
legal cobia from the pier.
sailfish from the boat.
and a chance at another tarpon from the pier.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

*from the pier?*

You can catch cobia and tarpon from the pier?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

such lofty goals.


cooler full of whiting and ice cold brews is all i'm after.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bill Stafford said:


> You can catch cobia and tarpon from the pier?


 yup, cobia are more common then poons, but we hooked more tarpon on surfside pier last year then we did kings, there just hard to land.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow  You hooked tarpon on surfside pier. Thats awesome. Sure would like to see some pictures if you have some. I might need to be your shadow when your fishing. I caught one flounder last year about 10 sea trout & 12 spot. I do have a problem getting out as much as would like since I spend most of my summer fixing peoples air conditioning.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

stumpy said:


> Wow  You hooked tarpon on surfside pier. Thats awesome. Sure would like to see some pictures if you have some. I might need to be your shadow when your fishing. I caught one flounder last year about 10 sea trout & 12 spot. I do have a problem getting out as much as would like since I spend most of my summer fixing peoples air conditioning.


i dont think i have any of the pictures of the one that was landed. the one we landed was about 70 lbs. i lost one mid fight that was 100 + lbs, and there was about 6 others that were hooked and lost. its real hard gettin the hooks to stay in them things!


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope to catch fish. I made a list last year, and this year I am just going to fish.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

6ft + Shark..s on spinning gear.......


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

Flounder, Trout, Puppies, Whiting, Blues, from the surf 

Kings, Spanish from pier

Tuna, Cobia, Wahoo, Mahi from boat - I am a meat dog

And in reality whatever I can catch


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

wht im look for is..flounder,blues,whiteing,and anything esle tht will bit


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

*What I am looking for*

I am looking for a good looking blond with long legs, flat belly and large breast. I don't know why, but that just appeals to me.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

TideJones

Obviously winter cabin fever has hit you badly and was not kind .
You need more time in the surf !

Fishwander


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

TideJones said:


> I am looking for a good looking blond with long legs, flat belly and large breast. I don't know why, but that just appeals to me.


remember no matter how good she looks somebody ,somewhere is sick of her sh!t!!!!


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

*hit list*

I just hope when we come down to the beach the weather is warm so the family can hit the beach and i can hit the piers!! My hit list would be a flounder or pomp in the surf but the water will be to cold most likely.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

2 pound plus pomp


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

I have yet to catch any drums red or black. My goal this year is to catch a big legal one.


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

iwanna catch the incoming tide....i wanna catch the outgoing tide also....those are my favorite.......and maybe catch a small buzzzzz..............fish on !!!!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Bill Stafford said:


> I have yet to catch any drums red or black. My goal this year is to catch a big legal one.


I would recommend the GC jetties in late summer through fall

both side of the jetties work

u can wade on the inlet side and cast gulp or bottom fish with cut mullet
thats for red drum


now black drum, use shrimp
they can really be anywhere- pier/bridge pilings,open surf, etc


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Thanks and I will fish there this year.


----------



## kyle4 (Jun 6, 2010)

*sharks at night in garden city*

june at night shark fishing with big bait


----------

